# IUI cycle abandoned but can my body still be responding...?



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, my first iui cycle was abandoned on Thursday as I had barely responded at all to 150iu Menopur. I'm now being moved to IVF waiting list. However, I've read lots of info about people being slow responders. My third and final injection was last Weds morning (3 days ago) and today I'm massively bloated, nauseous and crampy and have also had some ewcm. Could I possibly be ovulating or have ohss?? I'm not clutching at straws but wanted to know if it's possible for my body to have slowly been working on cooking up some follies and it was just taking a little time?

Or would they have definitely not grown any more when I stopped with the menopur? 

If they did grow more, would the eggs release on their own without the trigger shot?

I was just playing with one of a batch load of opk's I got and got a negative yesterday... but the info says they won't work if you're taking menopur or similar drugs so I don't want to rely on that.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Didnt want to read and run hun.
If you are a poor responder its highly unlikely that you have OHSS but be careful and keep an eye just in case, it might be worth calling the clinic just to be on the safe side.
On a positive note wanted to share with you that I had IVF in Sept and they left some small follies - under 13mm - at EC and after zero fertilisation with the collected eggs, one stray follie released and i am now 16 weeks preggers.
Based on my dates it is the only conclusion as conception was just before af arrived (which was light) so I would say dont give up hope a sit can happen and start getting jiggy just in case   
Good luck
Sue


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

You have taken some drugs, so anything is possible, particularly as you have PCOS.  I agree with Sue that its unlikely to be OHSS, but do call your clinic if you become at all concerned.
Get busy! But also bear in mind that if one follicle has somehow been missed or had a slow reaction, then there is a possibility more than one might have.  If you aren't prepared for the possibility of multiples then you'd be better off abstaining.


----------

